# Datenmodell in Haskell verfeinern



## jimboob (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo, ich gehe paar ältere Klausuren durch habe folgende Aufgabe gefunden
aber leider keine Lösung zu.
Kann mir jemand was dazu sagen, am liebsten, Lösung mit Kommentar so dass ich das nachvollziehen kann.
zur Aufgab:
Das Modell in Abstrakter Syntax nach Haskell:

.0 Index = Map Wort Positionen

.1 Positionen = Set (DokumentName; Pos)

.2 Wort = String

.3 DokumentName = String

.4 Pos = N0

Beim Auswerten von Anfragen über einem Index werden häufig Mengenoperationen auf 
den Positionen ausgewertet. Hierbei wird häufig eine Projektion auf die DokumentNamen 
benötigt. Außerdem werden Mengenoperationen benötigt, die nur die DokumentNamen{ 
Komponente berücksichtigen, z.B. bei UND-Anfragen, bei denen Dokumente gesucht werden, 
die zwei bestimmte Wörter enthalten. 
Verfeinern Sie dieses Datenmodell so, dass die Mengenoperationen bei der Anfrageauswertung 
effizienter implementiert werden können. 


danke & grup
jim


----------

